# Wonderful Yarn shop in Mystic CT



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

Just got back from a week in CT! Took a day and went to Mystic Seaport and found Mystic Yarns on Holmes St. What a charming shop and the lady there was MOST helpful and pleasant! 
Of course I bought yarn, silly ladies! Am about to finish a gorgeous cowl in Rowan Lima yarn that I got there. It feels like heaven!

If you are in CT, be sure to stop in her shop! You will love it


----------



## Nonan (Mar 27, 2011)

I live just southeast of Hartford and don't get to the shore very much, but I'll make a trip to check it out. Did you check out the two outlet malls while you were there?


----------



## nanswoolies (Apr 30, 2011)

I love the shop in Mystic too! We visit family every summer nearby and I always stop by their shop!

Renate


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

NO, I didn't get to the outlets, you know how it is shopping with husband... kinda like hunting with the game warden! haha

Daughter and I will next time I go

Next trip that way is to VT on the 18th of this month and then NYC on Dec 1! can't wait


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Lo'L said:


> Just got back from a week in CT! Took a day and went to Mystic Seaport and found Mystic Yarns on Holmes St. What a charming shop and the lady there was MOST helpful and pleasant!
> Of course I bought yarn, silly ladies! Am about to finish a gorgeous cowl in Rowan Lima yarn that I got there. It feels like heaven!
> 
> If you are in CT, be sure to stop in her shop! You will love it


Good to know....I will stop in next time I am out that way!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

You might also like to shop online. If so, go to Yarniso.com for the most fabulous prices on Alpaca and other yarns.

http://yarniso.yarns.co/categories


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks, I think that it's an interesting site and I plan on looking at it further! HOw's their ;yarn? pretty nice?


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks to be good, quality yarn. I have been looking at the needle size required to get gauge (so I know how thick the yarn will be) and most gauges I've seen so far are for size 3 and 4 needles. I'd prefer something for zie 6-8 needles. However, I still haven't gotten past page one yet. so many beautiful colors and textures!


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

I agree, I prefer knitting with the little bit larger needles, unless it's sox!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I've never made socks, just haven't gathered enough interest. I'm more into Aran knit sweaters, shells, etc.


----------

